# First Trip Out



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

HELLO
WE PICKED UP OUR 26RS ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO AND WE ARE ABOUT TO EMBARK ON OUR VERY FIRST ADVENTURE. WE'RE STAYING LOCAL FOR NOW JUST UNTIL WE GET THE HANG OF IT. SMITHPOINT COUNTY PARK. (BEACH FRONT PROPERTY) YIPPEE!! 
HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!
DANIELLE


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

theoutbackers said:


> HELLO
> WE PICKED UP OUR 26RS ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO AND WE ARE ABOUT TO EMBARK ON OUR VERY FIRST ADVENTURE. WE'RE STAYING LOCAL FOR NOW JUST UNTIL WE GET THE HANG OF IT. SMITHPOINT COUNTY PARK. (BEACH FRONT PROPERTY) YIPPEE!!
> HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!
> DANIELLE


Have a great trip! and dont forget about the 48hr rule!


----------



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> HELLO
> WE PICKED UP OUR 26RS ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO AND WE ARE ABOUT TO EMBARK ON OUR VERY FIRST ADVENTURE. WE'RE STAYING LOCAL FOR NOW JUST UNTIL WE GET THE HANG OF IT. SMITHPOINT COUNTY PARK. (BEACH FRONT PROPERTY) YIPPEE!!
> HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!
> DANIELLE


Have a great trip! and dont forget about the 48hr rule!








[/quote]
HI WHATS THE 48HR RULE??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

theoutbackers said:


> HI WHATS THE 48HR RULE??


That's the official deadline (w/in 48hrs of return) by which you're required to tell us how wonderful it was! (Spelling doesn't count but, yes, photos are required!!!)

Have a great time!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great maiden voyage! Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, wow!! The excitement of the first trip out. Remember it like it was yesterday, and I had camped most of my life. BUT, setting out in your own camper and learning the ins/outs of it and the pride of ownership, etc., there's nothing like it. Hope you have a great weekend!!
Darlene


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Have a great time, and post some pics!


----------

